# Easy pedal graphics tip



## Danbieranowski (Aug 12, 2020)

I’m incredibly lazy, so while I’ll use water slide from time to time or rubber stamp, I’ve found this vinyl sticker printer paper to be pretty good for getting graphics on pedals easily and making them look very presentable. I’m printing on a laser jet but it says it works with ink jet as well. I just print it out, stick it on, and spray the enclosure to seal it. You can get white backed for color work or printing on dark enclosures, but this pack is clear, which I think looks a little cooler.

(edit: it’s a good idea to add one layer of clear coat before trying to apply the sticker to the enclosure to prevent ink smudges.)

Here’s the link:





						Amazon.com : MACO Laser/Ink Jet Matte Clear Full Sheet Labels, 8-1/2 x 11 Inches, 1 Per Sheet, 50 Per Box (ML-4005) : All Purpose Labels : Office Products
					

Amazon.com : MACO Laser/Ink Jet Matte Clear Full Sheet Labels, 8-1/2 x 11 Inches, 1 Per Sheet, 50 Per Box (ML-4005) : All Purpose Labels : Office Products



					www.amazon.com
				




And here’s a quick example of what it looks like:


----------



## falzhobel (Aug 12, 2020)

Very cool, do you trim the edge or wraparound the side of the pedals ?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 12, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> Very cool, do you trim the edge or wraparound the side of the pedals ?


I add the border to the image and trim to the top. Doing one that covered the sides doesn’t seem terribly difficult, but like I said, I’m lazy lol.


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 12, 2020)

Very nice Dan

I've used clear vinyl sheets from eBay

On a LaserJet never used an inkjet but I think a colour print would look transparent and cool on a bare metal polished enclosure

Those 2 gals in red dresses would add another dimension 

I used to do that with waterslides many moons ago gave it a kinda shimmery look

I clearcoat the decal before cutting it out or applying it its very easy to rub off, so one thin clearcoat to seal it  and Bob's your uncle

This stuff
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201130314707


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 12, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Very nice Dan
> 
> I've used clear vinyl sheets from eBay
> 
> ...


Learned the one layer of clear coat thing last night when i rubbed the toner off the moon not once but TWICE. Luckily i can fit 4 of the decals on a sheet so i printed a full sheet while i worked out the kinks. Turned out great. I’ll be testing with color soon Bc I do think your idea regarding the color on raw aluminum could be very cool!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 12, 2020)

Agreed, the stickers hold the colors well and if you can seal them and keep the damn thing from raising...

There's something about a waterslide over the color of the box, or lack of it with natural aluminum...


----------

